# Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel



## Zocker_Boy (5. Januar 2017)

*Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Das Umweltbundesamt rät der Regierung, für tierische Lebensmittel wie Fleisch, Milch und Eier den vollen Mehrwertsteuersatz von 19% zu verlangen. Begründet wird das hauptsächlich mit dem höheren Ressourcenverbrauch für die Erzeugung solcher Lebensmittel. Die Grünen und die SPD erklärten, den Vorschlag genauer untersuchen zu wollen.
Umweltbundesamt fur hohere Mehrwertsteuer auf Tierprodukte

=> Vielleicht sollte man eher die Massentierhaltung verbieten? Dann ergäbe sich durch höhere Preise auch eine Lenkungsfunktion, von der allerdings auch die Landwirtschaft und die Tiere selbst etwas hätten ...
=> Außerdem denkt in der Politik wieder mal niemand daran, dass gerade Milch/Milchpulver auch ein Rohstoff für andere Lebensmittel ist (Käse, Backwaren, Schokolade usw.) und diese dann wohl auch verteuert werden würden ...


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Dann sollen se den kleinen Leuten auch mehr Rente zukommen lassen.
Oma Erna / Opa Hugo können sich jetzt fast schon nichts mehr leisten trotz 40 Jahre Malochen. Aber diese Vollpfosten da in Berlin müssen den Euro ja auch nicht 10x umdrehen um was friches Obst oder Gemüse zu kaufen.


----------



## efdev (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Kann ich mit Leben im Endeffekt wird eh zu viel Fleisch gegessen, ich selbst esse auch immer noch zu viel und bei Eiern sitze ich an der Quelle betrifft mich also nicht 
Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das ein höherer Steuersatz unser Problem lösen wird aber darum geht es wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Hurra, gutes Essen nur noch für Reiche wenn man für etwas Qualität nicht beim Discounter kauft. Wer etwas wovon und wie viel isst sollte egal sein.
Wenn der Staat mit seinen blödsinnigen Öko Flausen nicht mehr weiter kommt werden andere Stellen gesucht um Kohle abzugreifen und Steuern wieder weltfremd zu verpulvern.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Durchaus sinnvoller Vorschlag. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass das den Fleischkonsum signifikant ändern wird, aber die Richtung stimmt schon. Wenn ich mir überlege wieviel Geld man im Monat für Essen generell ausgibt...das ist ohnehin verschwindend gering. Über den Daumen so 3-5% des Einkommens?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



> Über den Daumen so 3-5% des Einkommens?


Nicht bekannt was das Leben kostet oder eher Krösus? Wenn du Fleisch rationiert haben willst ist es eher deine Sache aber es ist doch wohl Sache jeder Person / Familie was auf den Tisch kommt und in welchen Mengen.
Wer vom Mindestlohn lebt wird sicherlich schon eher an die 20% kommen ( dann soll es ja auch Familien geben ) und bei jemanden mit niedrigerer Rente wird das noch weiter toppen.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Durchaus sinnvoller Vorschlag. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass das den Fleischkonsum signifikant ändern wird, aber die Richtung stimmt schon. Wenn ich mir überlege wieviel Geld man im Monat für Essen generell ausgibt...das ist ohnehin verschwindend gering. Über den Daumen so 3-5% des Einkommens?


Eher sind es etwa 12 - 15%. 

•  Anteil der Ausgaben fur Lebensmittel in Deutschland an den Konsumausgaben bis 2015 | Statistik


Die Idee ist doch ein Witz. Eher sollte man versuchen die Branche so zu verändern, dass weniger auf Masse und mehr auf Qualität geht. Dadurch erhöht sich der Preis, der Verbraucher hat aber auch was davon. 

Bei dem Vorschlag dort oben hat der Verbraucher einzig und allein nur einen Nachteil. Und je geringer das Einkommen, umso ein größerer Verlierer ist man.


----------



## Kaimikaze (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Wurde bereits von Umweltministerin Hendricks abgelehnt:

Hendricks lehnt Erhohung der Mehrwertsteuer fur Milch ab - Wissen-News - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Zwar eine erste Erleichterung aber wer weiß wann der nächste pürierte Klappspaten das wieder auf den Tisch bringt. Eigentlich muss jeder von diesen Bonzen wenigstens mal 3 Monate mit Hartz 4 Bezügen leben bevor er ein Amt bekleidet


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Durchaus sinnvoller Vorschlag. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass das den Fleischkonsum signifikant ändern wird, aber die Richtung stimmt schon. Wenn ich mir überlege wieviel Geld man im Monat für Essen generell ausgibt...das ist ohnehin verschwindend gering. Über den Daumen so 3-5% des Einkommens?



Bei einem (von mir für dieses Beispiel frei gewählten) Nettoeinkommen von 2000 Euro kommst Du also mit 100 Euro im Monat (5%) für Lebensmittel hin? Entweder lebst Du noch bei Mama, isst nur Fertigzeug oder kannst nicht rechnen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Blödsinn, Fertigzeug ist weitaus teurer. 

Finde ich interessant, allerdings würde ich das eher auf Fleisch beschränken, denn das kostet mehr Ressourcen und ist ohnehin verhältnismäßig teuer im Vergleich zu Gemüse.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Fertigzeug (Dosenfraß, Instantzeug für die Mikrowelle usw.) ist weitaus teurer als frisches Fleisch vom Metzger? Seems legit. Frage mich, warum es den Fraß dann gibt und er überhaupt gekauft wird. 

Bsp.: Gourmeat Schweineschnitzel Wiener Art, vorgebacken: Infos, Angebote & Preise

Weder zu dem Preis noch zu der vermeintlichen "Qualität" wirst Du das bei einem vernünftigen Metzger finden.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



keinnick schrieb:


> Fertigzeug (Dosenfraß, Instantzeug für die Mikrowelle usw.) ist weitaus teurer als frisches Fleisch vom Metzger? Seems legit. Frage mich, warum es den Fraß dann gibt und er überhaupt gekauft wird.



Wer redet denn vom Metzger? Viele kaufen in Supermärkten ein, und wenn ich mir ansehe was eine Fertigpizza der Marke Dr. Oetker kostet, dann fangen die bei 2€-2,50€ an, dafür bekomme ich locker 2 kg Kartoffeln oder 2 kg Reis. Dafür bekomme ich auch 1 kg Vollkornnudeln.
Eine Dose Ravioli mit Fleischfüllung und Tomatensoße a 800g der Marke Combino bei Lidl kostet 99c, per kg 1,24€. Preisfrage: Womit bin ich länger satt? Kartoffeln zu dem Preis oder diesem Dosengericht?
Wäre das Zeug im Verhältnis so viel billiger als die Zutaten einzeln zu verkaufen, dann wäre das Geschäft damit nicht so rentabel. De facto erspart man sich nur Zeit.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Reden wir aneinander vorbei? Es ging hier um angebliche Ausgaben für Lebensmittel in Höhe von nur 3-5% des monatlichen Nettoeinkommens, bevor Du Dich mit Deinem Argument "Blödsinn" eingemischt hast. Davon abgesehen geht es hier um tierische Lebensmittel und nicht um Fertigpizza aus der TV-Werbung, Kartoffeln, Reis oder Vollkornnudeln.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Es ist eben nicht billiger nur von Fertiggerichten zu leben, so wie du es hinstellt. 
Sicher ist es billiger als jeden zweiten Tag zum Metzger zu gehen, aber das machen ohnehin nur die, die genug Geld haben und die juckt die Erhöhung der Mwst nicht. 
Hier geht es um die, die sowieso sehr wenig Geld haben, und die leben nicht rein von Fertigprodukten weil diese im Vergleich teurer sind als die Zutaten einzeln zu kaufen. Und das Beispiel mit Kartoffeln und Nudeln dient nur als Vergleich das solche Fertiggerichte nicht so billig sind, wie du sie hinstellst.
Und naja, auf vielen Pizzen sind tierische Lebensmittel, aber egal.


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Das ist alles nur ein Grund um noch mehr Kohle aus uns armen Bürgern zu saugen.

Das mit der Umwelt ist nur ein Vorwand um es zu begründen siehe ökosteuer,Mehrwertstruer und und und.

Andere Länder pusten soviel Schadstoffe in die Umwelt das interessiert keinen zb die Länder mit dem Smok ständig.

Aber das kleine Deutschland will auf umweltschonend machen dann wäre es sinnvoll bäume zu pflanzen denn die geben Sauerstoff ab und nehmen co2 auf.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Ich würde nicht "Fertignudeln" gegen eine Packung Nudeln gegenrechnen. Wer isst schon Nudeln ohne Soße. Am Ende bereitet man sich ein Gericht zu und dort sind Fertigzeugs meistens günstiger. 

Dr.Oetker Pizza ist zudem ja schon die "Premium Pizza" unter den Tiefkühlpizzen. Eine Packung Penny Salami Pizza kostet 2,49€ und in einer Packung sind 3 Stück enthalten, also gerade mal 0,83€ pro Pizza.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Tatsächlich?
Hier der Vergleich: Fertigprodukt oder selbstgekocht – was ist billiger? | Express.de
Fertiggerichte im Check - Lebensmittel-Check mit Tim Malzer - ARD | Das Erste
Fertiggerichte vs. Frisch Gekochtem | AK Oberosterreich


----------



## Seeefe (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Alles am Ende aber fast nur Markenprodukte.

 Ich widerspreche dir ja nicht darin, dass Fertigprodukte nicht automatisch günstiger sind als selbst gekochtes. Aber du kannst den Preis von Fertignudeln aus der Tiefkühltheke mit einer Packung Nudeln odern Kartoffeln verrechnen. Oder isst du nur Kartoffeln zum Mittag? Das hatte ich angesprochen. 

Aber ist doch auch eigentlich wurscht, ob fertig oder frisch, am Ende ist diese Steuererhöhung einfach nur gegen den Verbraucher. Würde die Qualität der Lebensmittel nach oben gehen, z.B. durch den Verzicht auf Massentierhaltung, würde der Preis ebenso steigen, aber jeder hat etwas davon. 

Bei der Steuererhöhung freut sich aber nur das Finanzamt.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Bei dem Vorschlag dort oben hat der Verbraucher einzig und allein nur einen Nachteil. Und je geringer das Einkommen, umso ein größerer Verlierer ist man.



Wobei dort auch der Anteil der Über gewichtigen besonders hoch ist. Die hätten es im Schnitt also am nötigsten auf bessere Ernährung zu achten. Und wenn dann Vegetarische Lebensmittel günstiger sind, werden eben eher die, als Ungesundes Fastfood gekauft. Eben besonders, wenn man wenig Geld hat.
Früher oder in anderen Länder können sich die Leute auch nicht jeden Tag Fleisch leisten.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei dort auch der Anteil der Über gewichtigen besonders hoch ist. Die hätten es im Schnitt also am nötigsten auf bessere Ernährung zu achten. Und wenn dann Vegetarische Lebensmittel günstiger sind, werden eben eher die, als Ungesundes Fastfood gekauft.



Na ja, Fastfood finde ich jetzt nicht gerade günstig.
Ich war mit einem Bekannten am Wochenende im Kino und haben Rogue One geguckt.
Danach waren wir bei McDoof was essen -- was anderes hat ja um Mitternacht nicht mehr offen -- und da habe ich das übliche bestellt, das ich immer bestelle.
Dafür habe ich 16€ bezahlt. Günstig ist was anderes.
Genauso das halbe Hähnchen mit Pommes am Hähngrillfahrzeug. 
Jemand, der wenig Geld hat, wird sowas kaum häufig essen.

Ich halte Fertig Essen für viel schlimmer, weil deutlich günstiger.
Eine Pizza kriegst du für 1,50€.
Da ist dann der Teig, dazu Tomaten, Salami und Käse drauf. Gesund ist sicher was anderes.


----------



## Malkolm (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Eher sind es etwa 12 - 15%.
> 
> •  Anteil der Ausgaben fur Lebensmittel in Deutschland an den Konsumausgaben bis 2015 | Statistik


Das ist eine Statistik über alle Privathaushalte. Rechnet man diejenigen ohne selbst erwirtschaftetes Einkommen heraus kommt man auf die 5% die ich auch im Kopf hatte als Zahl für 2014. Dieser Wert sollte wohl in den letzten 2 Jahren nochmals gesunken sein.



> Bei einem (von mir für dieses Beispiel frei gewählten) Nettoeinkommen  von 2000 Euro kommst Du also mit 100 Euro im Monat (5%) für Lebensmittel  hin? Entweder lebst Du noch bei Mama, isst nur Fertigzeug oder kannst  nicht rechnen.



Wir (3 Mäuler) geben ca. 500€ im Monat für Essen und Getränke aus. Damit sind wir wahrscheinlich sogar im oberen Mittelfeld was die Ausgabenseite betrifft. Mit dem Einkommen aus zwei (von mir für dieses Beispiel gewählten) Vollzeitstellen + Kindergeld etc. kommen die 5% also +- ganz gut hin. Die Ausgaben für den Hauskredit, sonstige Bedürfnisse des täglichen Lebens und nicht zuletzt auch ein paar Luxusartikel/Hobbies (wie z.B. PC-Hardware) übersteigen die Kosten für Lebensmittel deutlich.
Die geforderte Erhöhung des MwSt-Satzes auf 19% würde im Monat evtl. 20€ ausmachen. Finde ich keinen falschen Preis für mehr Umweltschutz!


----------



## Kaimikaze (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir überlege wieviel Geld man im Monat für Essen generell ausgibt...das ist ohnehin verschwindend gering. Über den Daumen so 3-5% des Einkommens?



Das ist doch von Haushalt zu Haushalt verschieden, weder Singlehaushalte noch Familien geben dasselbe aus, Ernährung ist etwas individuelles.
Die wichtige Frage ist welchen Stellenwert Ernährung hat und wie die finanziellen Möglichkeiten sind, das lässt sich nicht so einfach verallgemeinern.

Für mich stellt Essen (Vegetarier) nach meinen Mietkosten den zweithöchsten Kostenfaktor da, weil ich bewußt wenn möglich regional erzwugtw gute Qualität kaufe, dafür insgesamt aber weniger als früher. Dazu kommt eine Vorliebe für (sehr) guten Tee, als Teeliebhaber gibt es kein besseres Importland als Deutschland, aber das hat eben seinen Preis. Da das alles stark ins Geld geht, ich mich aber dabei sehr gut fühle und mich nicht mehr einschränken möchte, habe ich als Konsequenz daraus mein Auto abgeschafft und dies auch im neunten Jahr noch nicht bereut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Man könnte natürlich auch der industriellen Landwirtschaft einfach die Subventionen streichen aber an ihre Sponsoren trauen sich die Politiker dann doch nicht heran.


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Wir (3 Mäuler) geben ca. 500€ im Monat für Essen und Getränke aus. Damit sind wir wahrscheinlich sogar im oberen Mittelfeld was die Ausgabenseite betrifft. Mit dem Einkommen aus zwei (von mir für dieses Beispiel gewählten) Vollzeitstellen + Kindergeld etc. kommen die 5% also +- ganz gut hin.



Wenn 500 Euro 5% Eures Haushaltseinkommens entsprechen, dann liegt Euer Haushaltseinkommen bei 10.000 Euro. In dem Fall kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Dich / Euch das Ganze ohnehin eher weniger betrifft. 

Ich ging von einem Durchschnittsgehalt aus. Der Topmanager, der 100.000 Euro monatlich verdient, wird sicher auch kaum über die 5% kommen, es sei denn, er futtert jeden Tag im Nobelrestaurant.


----------



## Kaimikaze (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



keinnick schrieb:


> Der Topmanager, der 100.000 Euro monatlich verdient, wird sicher auch kaum über die 5% kommen, es sei denn, er futtert jeden Tag im Nobelrestaurant.



Der ist/ißt auf jedem Fall seltener zu Hause als unterwegs (vermutlich oft steuerlich absetzbar) und kauft wahrscheinlich nicht oder zumindest selten selbst ein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Das mancher Fertigfraß billiger ist als vergleichbares was man selbst macht oder im Lokal bekäme ist gut möglich, bei Analogkäse, Formfleisch und andere Schweinereien die einem zugemutet werden.
Das man Summen und Prozentzahlen nicht über einen Kamm scheren kann ist auch klar da jeder andere Gewohnheiten und Kaufverhalten hat. Auch muss man in solche Wertungen auch mal den Hamsterkauf für Sonderangebote etc. einrechnen.
Wenn das Geld in die Qualität der Produkte bzw. bessere Haltung usw. fließen würde könnte man es vielleicht noch schlucken nur was hat es mit dem öffentlichen Nahverkehr zu tun der damit subventioniert werden sollte.
In eine Frittenschmiede oder Fresstempel gehe ich persönlich eher nie und bis auf ab mal einen gerösteten Geier bastel ich mir die Kulinarien eher selbst. Es gibt zwar Sachen die ich gern in den Rachen stopfe aber generell ist es bei mir auch nicht die Lust am Leben so das Extras vielleicht 1 - 2 x im Monat anfallen und Kuchen / Torte usw. 1 - 2 x im Jahr.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Wenn man bedenkt, das ca. die doppelte Menge an Nahrung erzeugt wird, wie man eigentlich bräuchte, bzw. fast die Hälfte der Lebensmittel nicht in den Mägen landen, dann würden höhere Preise vermutlich schon dazu beitragen, das man mit Nahrungsmitteln allgemein sinnvoller umgeht. Allerdings braucht es dazu gesetzliche Regelungen, damit der Unsinn schon bei der Produktion aufhört.

https://archive.org/details/WE_FEED_THE_WORLD_DEUTSCH#

Irgendwelche halbherzigen Versuche taugen mMn nicht mal fürs "Alibi"...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Das auf Halde produziert wird kann man dem Endkunden schwerlich anlasten oder irgendwelche EU Verordnungen die vorschreiben wie etwas auf dem Markt aussehen muss sind doch auch Banane. Im Einzelhandel wird ja auch lieber auch etwas weggeworfen anstatt ab einer gewissen Zeit etwas günstiger anzubieten ( zb. Obst / Gemüse mit Macken usw. ).
Sicherlich passiert es einem selbst schon mal das man irgendwas nicht mehr rechtzeitig in die Kauleiste bekommt oder etwas so bescheiden schmeckt und man es deshalb dem AWB spendet. Nur das hat man selbst in der Hand und die Masse der Leute kauft wohl auch eher so ein um Unkosten zu vermeiden.
Eine Frage würde natürlich verbleiben, wie man in der Produktion durchdrücken will wo nur ein paar Hersteller mehrere Marken abdecken. Ich sehe da eher das Problem bei der übertriebenen Markenvielfalt und dazu noch die Pseudo Bio- oder Ökoprodukte und was sonst noch alles da angeboten wird.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Also im Einzelhandel sehe ich oft eine Preisreduzierung bei Produkten die kurz vor Ende des MHD stehen. Auch Brot kaufe ich in der Regel vom Vortag, ist oft 30% billiger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Im Ansatz gut, abe gerade Milch und Eier sind Grundnahrungsmittel.
Bei Fleisch ist es ok, wobei es mit höherer Mehrwertsteuer eher noch
minderwertiger als wertiger wird. 

Schwierig, aber die Mehrwetsteuer ist eine der sinnvollsten und alle
direkt treffenden, auch Schwarzarbeiter, Steuerhinterzieher etc.
Ich würde die Besteuerung von Arbeit aufheben und nur noch über 
die Mehrwertsteuer Geld eintreiben. Wer verbraucht bezahlt. Und
nach oben, also für Luxusprodukte kan die Mehrwertstauer exorbitant
 steigen, Mieten und Grundnahrungsmittel sollten befreit sein.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schwierig, aber die Mehrwetsteuer ist eine der sinnvollsten und alle
> direkt treffenden, auch Schwarzarbeiter, Steuerhinterzieher etc.
> Ich würde die Besteuerung von Arbeit aufheben und nur noch über
> die Mehrwertsteuer Geld eintreiben. Wer verbraucht bezahlt. Und
> ...



Der kleine Arbeitnehmer zahl ja sowieso keine Lohnsteuer, was er zahlt, sind Sozialabgaben.
Entfernst du also die Lohnsteuer, hilfst du damit eher den gut Verdienern, die Gering Verdiener haben davon gar nichts -- zahlen aber trotzdem die höhere Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Also im Einzelhandel sehe ich oft eine Preisreduzierung bei Produkten die kurz vor Ende des MHD stehen. Auch Brot kaufe ich in der Regel vom Vortag, ist oft 30% billiger.



Davon sehe ich auch genug, nur gibt es genug Produkte wie eben Obst / Gemüse wo das nicht der Fall ist. Auch macht es ja nicht jeder Laden und was dann so verbleibt landet auch nicht immer bei den Tafeln oder ähnlichen Vereinen und landet eben doch im Abfall.


> Wer verbraucht bezahlt. Und nach oben, also für Luxusprodukte kan die Mehrwertstauer exorbitant steigen,


Für bestimmte Sachen könnte man vielleicht noch wie in so manch anderen Ländern eine Luxussteuer nehmen nur wären dann für Geringverdiener auch viele Sachen plötzlich unerreichbar. Die Kehrseite wäre da aber wer bestimmt was wann Luxus ist


----------



## Leob12 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Aber dass alles für jeden "erreichbar" ist, ist doch genauso nicht zielführend. Ich will damit nicht sagen dass so Dinge wie Fleisch zum Luxusgut werden sollen, aber wenn durch die Preiserhöhung mehr Gemüse gekauft und gegessen wird schadet dass auch keinem.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Achso, also auf tierische Lebensmittel welche aus Argentinien oder Neuseeland nach Deutschland importiert werden


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Wie gesagt, ich halte eine Erhöhung der MwSt. auf 19% einfach für den falschen Ansatz. Das ist wie der Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Fleisch ist aber leider eines der wenigen Nahrungsmittel welches man pur futtern kann ( gut ein paar Gewürze sollte man noch hinbekommen ), sei es aus Faulheit, die Kochkunst sich auf das Dosen öffnen beschränkt oder eben es nur ein anerzogenes Nachkriegsrelikt ist wo man Fleisch eben in Hülle und Fülle bekommt.
Bevor ich zu Steuern greife die nur erzeugt werden um irgendwelche Löcher zu stopfen dann wäre so etwas wie Lebensmittelmarken eher etwas. Erst wenn man seine Ration durch den Schlund gejagt hätte dürften einem höhere Kosten aufgebürdet werden. So hätte es jeder in der Hand


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Es ist auch der falsche Ansatz. Was würde den besser werden würde weniger Fleisch und tierische Produkte gekauft und dafür mehr pflanzliche? Es müsste bei mehr Konsum pflanzlicher Lebensmittel entsprechend auch deutlich mehr angebaut werden, dafür würde auch wesentlich mehr Anbaufläche beanspruchen und vermutlich würde auch mehr über den Globus gekarrt werden. Es würde sich am Ende dadurch gegenüber jetzt doch nur etwas verlagern.

Das Problem ist also nicht grundlegend die Tierhaltung und der damit verbundene Fleischkonsum, sondern schlicht unser System und die Masse an Menschen die in selbigen eine permanente Verfügbarkeit von unzähligen pflanzlichen und tierischen Produkten erwarten, sowie dier Anzahl der Menschen die man versorgen muss und deren Anzahl jährlich weiter drastisch zunimmt.

Will man da also eine Verringerung erreichen müsste man zum einen dabei ansetzen das die Leute wieder wesentlich mehr regionale Produkte konsumieren und nicht einheimische  Produkte, also importierte Produkte, endlich den Transportkosten und damit verursachten Umweltbeeinträchtigungen realistisch zu verteuern (Bananen, Orangen, Zitronen, Kokusnüsse, argentinisches Rindfleisch, Reis, usw.), zum anderen müsste man endlich aufhören ein ewig steigendes Bevölkerungswachstum als ökologisch gesund und wirtschaftlich notwendig zu predigen (will garnicht wissen wieviel alleine unsere 9 Mrd. furtzenden Erdenbürger zum CO² Ausstoß beitragen) und die Menschen wieder dahin erziehen das man Dinge selber aus den Grundzutaten zubereitet statt einen Haufen Fertigzutaten, oder gar Fertiggerichte zu verwenden.

Das wäre wesentlich zielführender und sinnvoller als diesen Unsinn der da wieder beim Umweltbundesamt von sich gegeben wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Aber die Äpfel im Winter aus Südafrika einzufliegen ist natürlich weniger umweltschädlich.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist auch der falsche Ansatz. Was würde den besser werden würde weniger Fleisch und tierische Produkte gekauft und dafür mehr pflanzliche? Es müsste bei mehr Konsum pflanzlicher Lebensmittel entsprechend auch deutlich mehr angebaut werden, dafür würde auch wesentlich mehr Anbaufläche beanspruchen und vermutlich würde auch mehr über den Globus gekarrt werden. Es würde sich am Ende dadurch gegenüber jetzt doch nur etwas verlagern.


Es sollte mittlerweile aber schon bekannt sein, dass die Herstellung von Fleisch weitaus mehr Ressourcen benötigt als pflanzliche Lebensmittel wie Reis, Kartoffel etc. 
Man muss unter anderem keine Felder anlegen um damit das künftige Essen zu ernähren.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> (will garnicht wissen wieviel alleine unsere 9 Mrd. furtzenden Erdenbürger zum CO² Ausstoß beitragen)


Gar nichts.
Und wenn überhaupt, dann ist das ein absoluter Witz verglichen mit den ganzen Schafen und Rindern, die mit ihrem Methanausstoß die Ozonschicht kaputtfurzen.^^
Allein in Neuseeland gibt es 10x so viele Schafe wie Menschen, dazu kommen noch die gewaltigen Rinderherden in Argentinien und Indien. Und die furzen schließlich alle im Freien.

Nö, also da ist der gedämpfte, menschliche Pups zuhause kein Faktor.


----------



## efdev (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> auch deutlich mehr angebaut werden, dafür würde auch wesentlich mehr Anbaufläche beanspruchen und vermutlich würde auch mehr über den Globus gekarrt werden. Es würde sich am Ende



Aha und wo landet die Anbaufläche welche für das Futter der Tiere zuständig ist? 
So einfach ist das ganze bestimmt nicht da hängt halt mehr dran, da die wenigstens Tiere nur von Wiesen leben welche nicht für Acker taugen 

Kühe und die Umwelt sind sowieso so ne Sache wird nicht ohne Grund daran geforscht das Kühe nicht mehr Furzen


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Nur so Nebenbei: Massentierhaltung *ist* Ressourcen Optimierung. Das mag zynisch klingen, aber es lässt sich leider nicht abstreiten dass glückliche Hühner mehr Fläche und Energie pro kg kosten als die in Käfigen. 
Und wenn man die Steuern erhöht wird die Nahrungsmittelindustrie sicher nicht damit reagieren auch noch die Produktionskosten zu steigern, schon eher das Gegenteil. "Öko" wird so auf jeden Fall nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

So lange man solche Sachen nicht weltweit angeht ist der ganze Kram für den Mors. Die ganzen Vorschläge von irgendwelchen Ämtern mit null Ahnung und Abzielung auf kleinsten Raum sind einfach dilettantisch und Weltfremd.
Wann kommt die jährliche HU für die Bundesbürger wo man dann Menschen die nicht mit dem Öko- und Fitnesswahn und Gesundheitssport konform gehen von allem ausgeschlossen werden?


----------



## BernardSheyan (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Mal eine grundsätziche Frage:
Wie kommt irgend ein Amt, oder die Regierung, oder irgend jemand Anderes dazu mir vorzuschreiben wann ich was essen darf? Wann wird mir dann gesagt, wann und wo ich Luft holen darf?


----------



## Rolk (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Mal ein ganz verrückter Vorschlag an die Herren und Damen Oberen, anstatt die Mehrwersteuer für tierische Lebensmittel wie Fleisch, Milch und Eier zu erhöhen könnte man die Mehrwertsteuer für andere Lebensmittel reduzieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Oder eine Lohnsteuer von 100% auf Leute die so einen Mist durchdrücken wollen, dann würden endlich mal sinnvolle Ergüsse kommen


----------



## azzih (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Naja diese verringerte Mehrwertsteuer ist auch ein riesen Chaos und teilweise sehr willkürlich. Das neu zu regeln wäre schonmal ne Idee.

Allerdings bin ich hier auf Grüner-Position: Man sollte er mit Gesetzen und Kontrollen die Haltungsbedingungen der Tiere kontrollieren und verbessern. Preis wird normal automatisch etwas hochgehn. Fakt ist einfach das Fleisch durch massive Subventionen viel zu billig ist und das Milch ebenso irrsinnig subventioniert wird, was aktuell zu dieser krassen Überproduktionsproblematik geführt hat.

Dazu kommt das Nitratwerte fast im ganzen Bundesgebiet zu hoch sind und diese mühsam aus  dem Wasser herausgefiltert werden müssen, mit unsern Steuergeldern übrigens. Ursache hierfür: Massentierhaltung und Überdüngung.


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> Mal eine grundsätziche Frage:
> Wie kommt irgend ein Amt, oder die Regierung, oder irgend jemand Anderes dazu mir vorzuschreiben wann ich was essen darf? Wann wird mir dann gesagt, wann und wo ich Luft holen darf?



Das tut doch niemand. Es wird ja "nur" darüber nachgedacht, die bislang ermäßigte USt. für einige Lebensmittel auf den Standardsatz anzuheben. Keiner sagt Dir, was Du essen oder nicht essen sollst.


----------



## BernardSheyan (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das tut doch niemand. Es wird ja "nur" darüber nachgedacht, die bislang ermäßigte USt. für einige Lebensmittel auf den Standardsatz anzuheben. Keiner sagt Dir, was Du essen oder nicht essen sollst.



Oh sicher wollen sie dass. Mir die Preise so lange künstlich erhöhen, bis ich das esse, was denen in den Kram passt. Oder will das hier niemand merken?


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Dann rechne es Dir ganz einfach aus und überlege, ob diese Steuererhöhung Dich dazu zwingt, auf andere Lebensmittel umzuschwenken. Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Unabhängig davon, wie unsinnig dieser Vorschlag erscheinen mag, aber niemand wird Dich zwingen, hinterher etwas anderes zu essen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Der Traum wäre ja für weniger Geld bessere Bedingungen zu bekommen aber leider ist es ein Märchen und wenn eine gewisse Erhöhung der Preise der besseren Entlohnung, Qualität und Haltungsbedingungen dient würde auch eher jeder es akzeptieren.


----------



## BernardSheyan (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann rechne es Dir ganz einfach aus und überlege, ob diese Steuererhöhung Dich dazu zwingt, auf andere Lebensmittel umzuschwenken. Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Unabhängig davon, wie unsinnig dieser Vorschlag erscheinen mag, aber niemand wird Dich zwingen, hinterher etwas anderes zu essen.



So ganz scheinst du das nicht zu kapieren. Der ermäßigte Steuersatz gilt für alle Lebensmittel. Nun will man die Steuer gezielt für die Dinge erhöhen, die dem Amt nicht genehm sind. Und du siehst darin natürlich KEINE gezielte Steuerung des Konsumentenverhaltens, richtig? Keine erneute Gängelei? Kein erneutes Vorschriftenmachen? Wirklich nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Es gibt schon heute eine willkürliche Grenze zwischen Grundnahrungsmittel und Luxusgütern. Man würde im Grunde "nur" Fleisch und Co zum Luxusgut ernennen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



> Nun will man die Steuer gezielt für die Dinge erhöhen, die dem Amt nicht genehm sind


Ist so ja nicht ganz richtig auch wenn ich wie schon oft geschrieben damit auch nicht einverstanden bin. Der grundsätzliche Stein des Anstoßes ist ja das mit den Mehreinnahmen Sachen finanziert werden sollen die in keinem Zusammenhang stehen wie der Ausbau des ÖPNV was keinem Landwirt hilft


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es sollte mittlerweile aber schon bekannt sein, dass die Herstellung von Fleisch weitaus mehr Ressourcen benötigt als pflanzliche Lebensmittel wie Reis, Kartoffel etc.
> Man muss unter anderem keine Felder anlegen um damit das künftige Essen zu ernähren.



Ah ja... wird es wirklich? Es wird vieleicht auf die Masse an Fleisch die produziert wird eine erhebliche Fläche benötigt, die grundsätzlich nötigen Ressourcen wären bei entsprechender Haltung für die Fleischproduktion nicht wesentlich höher.
Immerhin braucht man für die Wiese auf die so eine Kuh ihr Gras weidet keine Unmengen an Pestiziden / Kunstdünger und andere Mittel, um die Ernte zu maximieren (der Kuh ist es egal ob da Unkraut zwischen dem Grashalm wächst, das frisst die mit) deren Herstellung auch "Ressourcen" kostet und die Umwelt beim Einsatz ebenfalls in erheblichen Maße belastet, von dem CO² das der Transport dieser Waren durch die halbe Welt verursacht wollen wir mal garnicht anfangen... 

Ich bezeweifle also mal äußerst stark das in der Endabrechnung pflanzliche Lebensmittel in Produktion und Transport wesentlich besser abschneiden als tierische Produkte, vor allem würde man die Produktion dann noch auf das Maß ausweitet das nötig wäre um tierische Produkte spürbar auf dem Nahrungsplan ersetzen zu können.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Gar nichts.
> Und wenn überhaupt, dann ist das ein absoluter Witz verglichen mit den ganzen Schafen und Rindern, die mit ihrem Methanausstoß die Ozonschicht kaputtfurzen.^^
> Allein in Neuseeland gibt es 10x so viele Schafe wie Menschen, dazu kommen noch die gewaltigen Rinderherden in Argentinien und Indien. Und die furzen schließlich alle im Freien.
> 
> Nö, also da ist der gedämpfte, menschliche Pups zuhause kein Faktor.



Das beruht jetzt auf welchen empirischen Grundlagen? Oder ist das ehr deine Meinung die du dir selbst gerne als Fakt wünschen würdest?
Glaubst du etwa das Methan das täglich aus den Fekalien von 9 Mrd. Menschen entsteht  löst sich einfach in wohlgefallen auf?

Natürlich hat das entsprechend sehr wohl einen Einfluss und rechnen wir die Fläche und die unnötigen Ressourcen dazu die wir Menschen zum leben und unserer Erhaltung benötigen schneiden wir mindestens um den Faktor 100 schlechter ab als jede Kuh, oder jedes andere tierische Lebewesen über das hier gestritten wird.
Der Mensch müsste also faktisch entsprechend einer der Hauptansatzpunkte sein wo man ansetzen müsste und da kämen dann noch ganz andere Dinge lange vor seinen Essgewohnheiten.

Und nur mal so am Rande, Neuseeland hat rund 4 Millionen Einwohner, das macht bei einen Faktor von 10 also auch erst 40 Millionen Schafe... 



efdev schrieb:


> Aha und wo landet die Anbaufläche welche für das Futter der Tiere zuständig ist?
> So einfach ist das ganze bestimmt nicht da hängt halt mehr dran, da die wenigstens Tiere nur von Wiesen leben welche nicht für Acker taugen
> 
> Kühe und die Umwelt sind sowieso so ne Sache wird nicht ohne Grund daran geforscht das Kühe nicht mehr Furzen



Ja warum fressen diverse Nutztiere heute mehr als nur Gras, oder Körner, ect.?
Weil wir immer mehr Fleisch in kürzerer Zeit immer günstiger produzieren wollen. Eine Kuh hätte kein  Problem damit auch nur Gras / Kräuter und Unkraut zu fressen und Hühner wären neben Gras auch mit etwas Schrott, ein paar Regenwürmern zufrieden.
Es gibt nur wenige Nutztiere die in der Regel einen etwas aufwändigeren Speiseplan haben, unter anderem wären da die Schweine, die wie wir Allesfresser sind.

*edit*
Hier übrigens mal einige Zahlen zu gängigen Nutztierzahlen von Schweinen, Hühnern und Rindern auf der Welt, nur das der eine oder andere mal eine Vorstellung davon bekommt von welchen Größenordnungen an Tierbeständen man überhaupt ausgehen kann:

Schweine:
•  Schweinebestand weltweit bis 2016 | Statistik

Rinder:
•  Rinderbestand weltweit bis 2016 | Statistik

Hühner:
•  Huhnerbestand weltweit | Statistik

Was Schafe betrifft, deren Nutztierzahlen sind übrigens seit Jahrzehnten stark rückläufig, das liegt unter anderem daran das Wolle in der Textilindustrie durch andere, günstigere Materialien ersetzt wird, das Schafsfleisch und Schafskäse sich keiner so großen Beliebtheit erfreuen wie Produkte vom Rind, Huhn, oder Schwein.
Wobei vor allem die Geflügelproduktion drastisch gestiegen ist, wärend Schwein und Rind relativ konstant geblieben sind.


----------



## azzih (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Umweltbundesamt: Fleischkonsum und Welthunger
Fleisch und Massentierhaltung: Warum wir aufhoren sollten, es zu essen | STERN.de

Fakt ist halt einfach das Fleisch im Vergleich zu dessen Klimabilanz und "Herstellungskosten" viel zu billig ist. Kein europäisches Land gibt weniger prozentual von seinem Haushaltskommen für Ernährung aus als der Deutsche.

Wir sollten langsam mal den Irrsinn stoppen, dass mit unseren Steuergeldern massiv Billiglebensmittel subventioniert werden. Besser wären realistisch bepreiste Lebensmitteln und dafür Steuern runter und Tierhaltungskriterien hoch. Kein Tier sollte sein Leben in irgendwelchen **- ähnlichen Schuppen dahinvegetieren, fernab von ihren natürlichen Lebensbedingungen.


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



BernardSheyan schrieb:


> So ganz scheinst du das nicht zu kapieren. Der ermäßigte Steuersatz gilt für alle Lebensmittel. Nun will man die Steuer gezielt für die Dinge erhöhen, die dem Amt nicht genehm sind. Und du siehst darin natürlich KEINE gezielte Steuerung des Konsumentenverhaltens, richtig? Keine erneute Gängelei? Kein erneutes Vorschriftenmachen? Wirklich nicht?



Nein, gilt er nicht: Lexikon Steuer: Ermassigter Umsatzsteuersatz

Und ja, ich weiß worauf Du hinaus willst. Glücklicherweise habe ich meinen Aluhut in diesem Jahr aber noch nicht gebraucht. Wie gesagt: Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.  Noch einmal: Niemand verbietet Dir irgendwas zu essen. So lang Du auch nur einen Liter Sprit tankst, solltest Du Dir um andere Dinge Gedanken machen. Bsp. Spritpreis fur Benzin und Diesel: So viel Steuern zahlen Autofahrer pro Liter  | Auto


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt hÃ¶here MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



azzih schrieb:


> Umweltbundesamt: Fleischkonsum und Welthunger
> Fleisch und Massentierhaltung: Warum wir aufhoren sollten, es zu essen | STERN.de
> 
> Fakt ist halt einfach das Fleisch im Vergleich zu dessen Klimabilanz und "Herstellungskosten" viel zu billig ist. Kein europäisches Land gibt weniger prozentual von seinem Haushaltskommen für Ernährung aus als der Deutsche.
> ...



Müssen zich Millionen Katzen und Hunde in Wohnungen von Städten doch tagtäglich... 
Da schreit aber auch keiner nach artgerechter Haltung.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das beruht jetzt auf welchen empirischen Grundlagen? Oder ist das ehr deine Meinung die du dir selbst gerne als Fakt wünschen würdest?


Ähm, welche empirischen Grundlagen hast du denn für deinen selbsterklärten "Fakt" hergezogen?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Glaubst du etwa das Methan das täglich aus den Fekalien von 9 Mrd. Menschen entsteht  löst sich einfach in wohlgefallen auf?
> 
> Natürlich hat das entsprechend sehr wohl einen Einfluss und rechnen wir die Fläche und die unnötigen Ressourcen dazu die wir Menschen zum leben und unserer Erhaltung benötigen schneiden wir mindestens um den Faktor 100 schlechter ab als jede Kuh, oder jedes andere tierische Lebewesen über das hier gestritten wird.


Du hast vom CO²-Ausstoß von 9 Mrd. furzenden Menschen geredet, - also auf deren Gasausstoß - und genau darauf bin ich eingegangen. 
Eine Kuh ist übrigens Pflanzenfresser, die haben nicht nur einen wesentlich höheren Gasüberschuss (irgendwas um die 1500-2000L, beim Menschen sind es schlimmstenfalls 1,5L am Tag) sondern auch der Methananteil ist wesentlich höher (irgendwas um die 25%, das kann schon den Gesamtausstoß beim Mensch übersteigen). Und die ganzen Herden sind dazu noch im Freien. Selbiges gilt für Pferde und Schafe.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Glaubst du etwa das Methan das täglich aus den Fekalien von 9 Mrd. Menschen entsteht  löst sich einfach in wohlgefallen auf?


Wie gesagt, der Mensch ist ein Mischesser, sein Methanausstoß und überhaupt das Gesamtvolumen seines Gasüberschusses ist deutlich unterhalb dem einer Kuh.
(nicht mal Veganer kämen da ran). Und unsere Fäkalien landen später mal als Naturdünger auf dem Feld oder übers Biogaskraftwerk in der Stromleitung.
Bei weniger gut situierten Ländern sieht das natürlich wieder anders aus.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und nur mal so am Rande, Neuseeland hat rund 4 Millionen Einwohner, das macht bei einen Faktor von 10 also auch erst 40 Millionen Schafe...


Nur so mal am Rande, wie kommst du eigentlich dauernd auf 9 Mrd. Menschen? Kennst du dich da besser aus als die UNO?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das entsprechend sehr wohl einen Einfluss und rechnen wir die Fläche und die unnötigen Ressourcen dazu die wir Menschen zum leben und unserer Erhaltung benötigen


Natürlich ein Faktor, der Mensch mit seinen Schiffen, Autos, LKWs, Flugzeugen, Kohlekraftwergen etc, ectc...ist der schlimmste von allen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das hier ursprünglich das Thema war...


Nightslaver schrieb:


> schneiden wir mindestens um den Faktor 100 schlechter ab als jede Kuh, oder jedes andere tierische Lebewesen über das hier gestritten wird.


Dass der Mensch mit seiner höheren Lebensewartung und -Ansprüchen schlechter abschneidet, ist vielleicht noch nachvollziehbar. Aber bevor du anderen vorwirfst, keine empirischen Beweise zu bringen, solltest du vielleicht selber damit anfangen und belegen, woher du deinen "Faktor 100" hast.


----------



## Alreech (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Hübsche Milchmädchenrechnung mit den Fertiglebensmitteln vs. "Selbergekocht". 
Beim Selberkochen muß man natürlich die Arbeitszeit mit Einberechnen ( 8 €uro 50 Mindestlohn ?).

Wer als Single selber ein kleine Pizza für sich alleine macht (so richtig, mit Teig am Vortag ansetzen und gut gehen lassen) und dann an nächsten Tag seinen Luxusofen auf 400°C anheizt (die billigen Elektroöfen kommen ja nur auf 250°C) und dann die fertige Pizza einfriert damit er seine selber gemachte Pizza wieder auftauen kann wenn er irgendwann mal Lust auf Pizza hat wird damit nicht billiger und ressourcenschonender sein als eine Fabrik die das gleiche 24/7 macht... 

Fertiggerichte sind eine Option wenn sich selberkochen nicht lohnt oder man zu faul zum Gang zur Fastfood-Bude (oder zum Telefon für den Lieferservice) ist.
Selberkochen lohnt sich dann wenn die Portionen größer werden - z.B. die Pizza für die Party oder das Essen am Wochenende wenn die ganze Familie am Tisch sitzt, und nicht ein Teil in der Kantine / Mensa / Dönerbude vor dem Büro ihr Essen zu sich nimmt.
Selbst da hat man dann das Problem das der Ofen nur 250°C warm wird und die Pizza 30 Minuten statt 5 braucht... 
Klar kann man als Single mehr kochen und den Rest einfrieren - aber auch da fliegt dann viel auf den Müll und ob man damit wirklich besser oder billiger isst als in einer guten Kantine / Mensa... ?

Die höhere Mehrwertsteuer auf Fleisch und Fleischprodukte hätte den netten Effekt das teures Fleisch - etwa vom biologisch-dynamischen Bauern die ihre Felder mit Hornmist und Hornkieseln verstrahlen - noch teurer werden als billiges Fleisch vom Massentierzüchter.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Schön wie der Staat wieder Sachen erzwingen will. Sollte man den Leuten das nicht selbst überlassen?
Ich denke mal die jüngeren Menschen konsumieren eh schon weniger Fleisch als die alten.

Mich kann diese tyrannische Politik nicht mehr beeindrucken mit ihrer Hegelschen Dialektik.
Traurig find ich nur, dass immernoch so viele Leute das nicht verstehehn bzw. nicht aufbegehren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



> Hübsche Milchmädchenrechnung mit den Fertiglebensmitteln vs. "Selbergekocht".
> Beim Selberkochen muß man natürlich die Arbeitszeit mit Einberechnen ( 8 €uro 50 Mindestlohn ?).


Dann ist das Mädel aber schon gestolpert und liegt im Graben. Das Fertigzeugs muss ja auch erst erhitzt werden und die Qualität der Bestandteile ist ja auch mitunter fraglich. Warum sollte man da einen Lohn einrechnen wenn man selber kocht? Nebenbei kann man anderen Tätigkeiten nachgehen und wenn der Kadaver eh in der Hütte liegt kann man wenigstens etwas kochen was einem auch zu 100% schmeckt.


> Wer als Single selber ein kleine Pizza für sich alleine macht (so richtig, mit Teig am Vortag ansetzen und gut gehen lassen) und dann an nächsten Tag seinen Luxusofen auf 400°C anheizt (die billigen Elektroöfen kommen ja nur auf 250°C) und dann die fertige Pizza einfriert damit er seine selber gemachte Pizza wieder auftauen kann wenn er irgendwann mal Lust auf Pizza hat wird damit nicht billiger und ressourcenschonender sein als eine Fabrik die das gleiche 24/7 macht...


Dann rechne auch die Anschaffungskosten, den Energieverbrauch und den Stellplatz mit rein und nebenbei gibt es für den Heimbedarf genug Rezepte um sich den Gang zu Krupp seinen Hochöfen zu sparen.


> Fertiggerichte sind eine Option wenn sich selberkochen nicht lohnt oder man zu faul zum Gang zur Fastfood-Bude (oder zum Telefon für den Lieferservice) ist.
> Selberkochen lohnt sich dann wenn die Portionen größer werden - z.B. die Pizza für die Party oder das Essen am Wochenende wenn die ganze Familie am Tisch sitzt, und nicht ein Teil in der Kantine / Mensa / Dönerbude vor dem Büro ihr Essen zu sich nimmt.


Das ist aber nur deine Meinung. Gut es gibt Sachen die für einen kleinen Haushalt mehr Aufwand erfordern aber deswegen kein Grund sich vorgekautes zu kaufen oder gar zum Würger King zu laufen. Auch hat nicht jeder die Möglichkeit einer Kantine bzw. kann sich so etwas als Dauerabo leisten.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Naja, weniger pimpern, je weniger Leute auf dem Planeten hocken,

umso besser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*

Hast du nicht " Free Willy " gesehen? Vielleicht die weltweite 1Kind Ehe?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hast du nicht " Free Willy " gesehen? Vielleicht die weltweite 1Kind Ehe?



Schaust du immer noch solch einen Quark an


----------



## Leob12 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Alreech schrieb:


> Hübsche Milchmädchenrechnung mit den Fertiglebensmitteln vs. "Selbergekocht".
> Beim Selberkochen muß man natürlich die Arbeitszeit mit Einberechnen ( 8 €uro 50 Mindestlohn ?).


Wieso muss man die Arbeitszeit einrechnen mit einem Lohn? 



> Wer als Single selber ein kleine Pizza für sich alleine macht (so richtig, mit Teig am Vortag ansetzen und gut gehen lassen) und dann an nächsten Tag seinen Luxusofen auf 400°C anheizt (die billigen Elektroöfen kommen ja nur auf 250°C) und dann die fertige Pizza einfriert damit er seine selber gemachte Pizza wieder auftauen kann wenn er irgendwann mal Lust auf Pizza hat wird damit nicht billiger und ressourcenschonender sein als eine Fabrik die das gleiche 24/7 macht...


Ähm ja, man macht eine kleine Pizza für sich, komplett frisch, und friert die dann ein?


----------



## Alreech (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso muss man die Arbeitszeit einrechnen mit einem Lohn?


1. Weil im Preis des gekauften Fertiggerichtes ebenfalls Arbeitszeit enthalten ist.
2. Weil das selber backen einer Pizza Arbeit ist. In dieser Zeit könnte man Arbeiten, und mit dem Lohn eine frische Pizza in der Pizzeria oder beim Lieferdienst kaufen.



> Ähm ja, man macht eine kleine Pizza für sich, komplett frisch, und friert die dann ein?


Der Vorteil eine Tiefkühlpizza ist das man sie jederzeit auftauen kann (trifft eigentlich auf alle Fertiggerichte zu).
Der Nachteil bei einer selber gebackenen Pizza ist das man die Zutaten besorgen und verabreiten muß.

Damit man etwas vergleichen kann muß es aber gleichwertig sein.
Also die Fertigpizza aus dem Tiefkühlfach vs, der selbsgemachten Pizza die man selber ins Tiefkühlfach geschoben hat.
Oder die selbst gemachte Pizza vs. Besuch in der Pizzeria vs. Lieferdienst.

Ich kauf übrigens selten Fertiggerichte und Koche lieber selber. Einen Teil friere ich auch ein. Nicht wegen dem Geld oder der Qualität, sondern weil's Spaß macht.
Ich kauf auch lokal und regional und beim Bauern den ich kenn (und zahl da auch durchaus mehr). Nicht wegen dem Geld oder der Qualität, sondern weil ich eh am Markt vorbei komm.

Ich glaub aber nicht das mich das alles zu einem besseren Menschen macht... aber Speißegebote sind ja schon immer ein gutes Mittel gewesen um die Rechtgläubigen von den Ungläubigen zu trennen.
Und deswegen gibt's bei mir am Freitag auch gerne einen unheiligen Cheesburger vom Burgerking mit Bacon. 
Alles drin um schlechtes Karma zu sammeln. Massentierhaltung (Ökos), internationaler Großkonzern (Rechte & Linke), Schweinefleisch (Muslime), Rindfleisch (Hindus), Käse mit Fleisch (Juden) und Fleisch am Freitag (Christen), Fleisch (Veganer und Vergetarier).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umweltbundesamt verlangt höhere MwSt auf tierische Lebensmittel*



> 1. Weil im Preis des gekauften Fertiggerichtes ebenfalls Arbeitszeit enthalten ist.
> 2. Weil das selber backen einer Pizza Arbeit ist. In dieser Zeit könnte man Arbeiten, und mit dem Lohn eine frische Pizza in der Pizzeria oder beim Lieferdienst kaufen.


Bei Punkt 1 ist der Anteil aber sehr gering bei den Mengen. Gegenüber dem selber kochen bleibt da aber eher der Geschmack auf der Strecke und die Qualität kann erst zu spät beurteilen oder auch nicht.
Punkt 2, alles ist doch Arbeit und ein Haushalt erfordert eben auch seine Zeit womit man das Kochen sinnvoll einfügen kann und selbstgemacht schmeckt besser ( wenn man eine gewisse Routine / Erfahrung hat.
Ich achte beim Kochen auch etwas mehr auf Qualität aber das Essen hat bei mir nicht so den Stellenwert das ich dafür extra Märkte und Co besuche. Einfrieren sehe ich auch nicht unbedingt als Spareffekt sondern eher als sinnvolle Sache damit sich das Kochen eher lohnt. Als Single zb zahlt man auch unnötige Aufpreise zu den herkömmlichen Packungsgrößen. So könnte man zb eine Woche lang stramm durchkochen und kann sich für den Rest des Monats öfters auf das reine aufwärmen beschränken. 
Wer Fastfood mag soll es machen oder Lieferdienste bemühen wenn man mal wirklich faul ist. Ich neige da doch eher zum Brot mit irgendwas


----------

